# Civil reference manual



## Chandan (May 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I wanted to check if anyone has the Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (2008, 11th Edition) by Lindeburg for sale.

Thanks a lot

Chandan


----------



## humner (May 28, 2009)

Chandan said:


> Hi All,I wanted to check if anyone has the Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (2008, 11th Edition) by Lindeburg for sale.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Chandan


check again in 3 weeks, many people will have their test results. personally I am too attached to mine. Is that a bad/weird thing?


----------



## Santiagj (May 29, 2009)

humner said:


> check again in 3 weeks, many people will have their test results. personally I am too attached to mine. Is that a bad/weird thing?


I don't think so. I think its a great reference manual. I'm planning on keeping mine.


----------



## owillis28 (May 29, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I don't think so. I think its a great reference manual. I'm planning on keeping mine.



Might want to look at purchasing a CERM that has the equations book with it. You should be able to find people that are selling the same "bundle" that they purchased from PPI or other online stores. I found the equation book to be helpful during preparation for the exam and during the exam. Although the practice problems that come with it are formatted differently, I found these questions helpful when reviewing certain subject areas not seen since college.

Just a thought

Matt


----------

